# Vids of my tanks



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

My Chi with a kazillion little kribs:






A tank full of hungry wild discus:






And everyone else!!!!






I picked up two "altums" recently from IPU Burnaby. They definitely aren't altums, but they also don't quite look like any Peruvians I have had. Any ideas?















Thanks for watching 
Shelley


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think there are only a bajillion.  Hungry Discus and baby kribs? Maybe the same tank will take care of the problem? 

Those wilds look amazing. I wish I could see mine like that. They're still hiding most of the time.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I think there are only a bajillion.  Hungry Discus and baby kribs? Maybe the same tank will take care of the problem?
> 
> Those wilds look amazing. I wish I could see mine like that. They're still hiding most of the time.


I sit in front of the tank every night and sing to them.......you might just want to try that Gary


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> I sit in front of the tank every night and sing to them.......you might just want to try that Gary


You've heard my voice. The only thing it would work on is cows.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You've heard my voice. The only thing it would work on is cows.


Now I'm not saying that I agree with you, but that IS funny


----------



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I think there are only a bajillion.  Hungry Discus and baby kribs? Maybe the same tank will take care of the problem?
> 
> Those wilds look amazing. I wish I could see mine like that. They're still hiding most of the time.


One advantage of having an open discus tank with strong current is every discus is visable and they have no territories unless fighting for mates.

Even with a small deco in the tank, they will hide behind it. The same reason discus love planted tank.

BTW, all your tanks look GREAT, Shelley !!!!!!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

nice tanks


----------

